# hanging deer



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

mathews dren said:


> How cold does it have to be before you will let a deer hang? Also how long do you like to let it hang?
> 
> what is the warmest you have let a deer hang for a day?


talk to professional butchers and they will tell you not to hang a deer at all outside if its possible the hide is full of bateria and insects leave eggs on the meat. 
all the talk about aging it like beef well beef is aged in a controlled temp with a controlled airflow and no hide on it 

now if you must hang it mid 40's or lower is good you don't realy want to get into the 5o's for long


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Went to a seminar this past weekend at a local church and it was about butchering your own deer put on by Bill Hesselgrave. I used to hang mine for a day or two and thought nothing of it......going forward I'm cutting mine up as soon as possible if that means giving up hunting time so be it. Even below freezing the bacteria from where the shot was spreads like wild fire not to mention all the bacteria from the hide and other things. This guy was great he had what I assume was a road kill deer......from start (skinning) to finish took him an hour to process the deer. I'll give him a shout out and post the link to his site below deffinetly worth the money and if you get a chance to watch in person go for it.

http://hessvideo.com/


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

I usually shot most of my deer in the evenings so generally I hang my deer over night. If I have time I will skin the deer out before leaving it hang for the night. There have been many times even when it was cold out when I've left the hide on and it was still warm the next morning especially up in the neck area. Ideally I like to get the deer cut up right away which we all know doesn't ever happen. I can only remember a few times where I have cut the deer up immediately after getting it home.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

*1 day*

I hang a deer one day in the fall. Maybe, just MAYBE 2 days during Winter. If it will freeze over night (i.e. 10 degrees outside or something like that where it will freeze even in the garage), I'll debone after 2 - 3 hours of hanging and cooling. 

I have hung deer overnight in 55 - 60 degree weather with no probs. In reality, it takes a deer more than a while to cool down even with the skin off. 

I think the key lies in getting the hide off quickly and cleanly. It was 45 degrees in Wisconsin last night when I shot my doe, it was slightly warmer this a.m. and will hit upper 50's today. 

I'm working till noon, and will process the deer as soon as I get home. Now, if it was going to be 80 today, I would have probably de-boned it last night. 

Tim


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

get the hide off asap
if it's 50 or above I'll load it with ice
before i take it to market i'll use a propane torch and go over the carcass, burning off hairs and other unwanted
crud. because they probably just grind that stuff in.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I always get my deer hung up as quickly as possible, then I go to cutting. I do not hang deer overnight or for days at a time. If I am pushed for time I will at least complete the deboning of all the meat and put it in large stainless steel bowls and refrigerate it over night and then trim and pack the next day. I know there are arguments about letting the blood drain and the meat age, but I have never had any problems with the method I follow.

my .02


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, the blood "draining" thing is a myth in my opinion. My deer meat quality and taste improved immediately 10 years ago when I realized "get the hide off asap - the sooner the better!" 

Also, the meat dries quickly if you hang too long. 

Bacdahelup: I'll fire up my torch at noon to singe the hairs. I get every one of those buggers off. 

Tim


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

innate123 said:


> Yes, the blood "draining" thing is a myth in my opinion. My deer meat quality and taste improved immediately 10 years ago when I realized "get the hide off asap - the sooner the better!"
> 
> Also, the meat dries quickly if you hang too long.
> 
> ...


:laser:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I want the temps no warmer than 42-45 degrees....better at about 35-38 degrees.....I will let the deer hang with hide on for up to a week......I have let them hang for longer periods when temps are around 28-33 degrees. if it is warmer than 45 degrees I put Ice bags in the cavity. The problem with that is as the ice melts it get to be a mess all over the garage floor.....


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll have to respectfully disagree with "I like Meat" with the hanging with the skin on for multiple days. 

Not only do I think the meat tastes better since I started skinning them immediately, you can skin the deer in about 5 min. or so. 

Tim


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

innate123 said:


> I'll have to respectfully disagree with "I like Meat" with the hanging with the skin on for multiple days.
> 
> Not only do I think the meat tastes better since I started skinning them immediately, you can skin the deer in about 5 min. or so.
> 
> Tim


Unless you're on a trip, I dunno anyone who keeps it for days just to keep it. 
1. kill
2. track
3. yay
4. tag
5. gut
6. prop on log so blood drains out
7. go get cleaned up, take gear back to truck
8. drag deer out
9. drive to checkin station
10. hang it up
11. skin it (I don't do the deboning)
12. chop it
13. burn off hairs and such witha torch
14. if it's morning or lunchtime, take it to meat market
if it's afternoon/evening, let it hang until morning.
add ice if nec
15 repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat :jam: :jam:


----------



## Corey B (Sep 9, 2009)

we always quarter ours up as soon as we get it home, then its soaks in ice overnight and is at the processor the next day, of course we don't have many really cold nights down here is south alabama, so we rarely will leave one hangin more than overnight


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

Ideal temp is 40 deg. or less. I have a walk-in cooler and keep it at about 38 deg. Before the cooler, in cold weather, I hung them in the garage for 3-5 days. If it was warm (40 or over) I skinned and quartered the deer immediately and put it in the fridge. Most of the time I hang them with the hide on but have skinned them right away and have not noticed any difference in the quality or taste of the meat. If you do skin them immediately wait til the meat looses all body heat and wrap it loosely in plastic to prevent drying of the meat.


----------



## sly_fox85 (Jul 20, 2009)

These might help.

http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/uh072.pdf
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/uk066.pdf
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/uk066.pdf


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a friend with a walk in fridge. I get it in the fridge and hang, head down, for up to a week at about 40 deg. I hung a deer on the 20th, cut it up on the 27th, and it tastes fantastic.


----------



## dave-t. (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll do it as the weather dictates. I've hung them skin on for a few days in 33-40 degree temps and I've deboned immediately due to 80 degree temps.

As long as the carcass is cooling down, I don't feel rushed at all. Even if it is 50 degrees outside. It is when the deer/weather starts warming back up that I get nervous. If it takes 2 days to get the carcass to 35degrees then so be it, but if 12 hours after the kill and hanging up we get a warm burst, I'll drop everything and make meat.

Always hang out of the sun. A deer will keep cool for a long time if hung out of the sun in a sheltered spot.

I don't take my deer anywhere and completely butcher and wrap it myself. It really doesn't take that long to get onne in the freezer.


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

No hanging for me. I process the deer, beginning to end, right after the kill. If it's an evening kill, I gut, skin, and quarter by the headlights of my truck if I have to. I don't wait till morning. I pack the meat home in quarters wrapped in white kitchen garbage bags (clean ones), packed in ice in a big cooler I've got. Then, when home the quarters go in my spare fridge in the garage. Then the next day, I bone out the meat, grind burger and freeze.

The only problem I haven't worked out yet is how to deal with kills on the first few days of an extended hunt. I don't have a spare fridge at my farm and don't really want to drive 1 1/2 hour back home then drive another 1 1/2 hour back to the farm...


----------



## akacornelius (Jan 14, 2009)

From my experience in food safety, you have to have temperatures below 40 degrees to avoid RAPID bacteria growth on raw uncoooked meat. Bacteria still grows in refridgerator temps, just not as quickly. If you have sub 40 degree temps, you Could hang for up to 7 days, but then you would have to freeze it immedatley. The 7 day fridge rule comes into play here.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep danger zone 40 to 140 degrees, skin it, clean it and it can hang all winter if the temp is below 10 degrees. You may get a few birds to pick on it but I ain't dead yet


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

Another thought about hanging them for a few days - get the fat off. Deer fat will turn rancid much faster than beef or pork - so if you hang 'em make sure to trim the fat off even if it's cold enough. I wouldn't hang 'em with hide on for too long.

Personally, I like to process mine out as quickly as I can like some have already said.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

*hanging temperature is overly conservative....*

I always gut and skin while the deer is still warm, then I always hang for at least two days. The outer muscle fascia quickly dries and protects the inner meat.

While field dressing, I am careful not to spill any of the deer's feces or urine on the meat. If I do, I quickly wipe it off with paper towels. I don't put any water on the carcass because water encourages bacterial growth.

I've hung deer from a tree (in the shade overnight) at 65 to 75 degrees with no problems. I've also hung them in my garage for two days at 70 to 75 degrees without any problems either.

If you look at graphs of bacterial growth rate at various temperatures, 80 degrees is getting iffy. 90 is downright dangerous. 70 is really not a problem. Of course, 40 to 50 is better if you have access to a colder spot.

I always butcher my own deer and I carefully trim off any meat torn by the shot and discard it. Even if it were safe to eat, it is unlikely to taste as meat that was sealed and protected by the muscle fascia.

Once I start butchering, I rinse and vacuum pack all meat. Then I place it in the fridge to age for at least another week. Then I divide into prime (backstraps and tenderloins) and not prime portions - freezing the later for jerkey to be made later when I'm done hunting and prepare the prime parts for grilling within the next week - usually rare or medium rare on the grill.
Ray


----------



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

just thought i would add my two cents. I was always told to take water and wash the blood off of a hanging deer. Just read a very good article in MO conservation that says do not let water get near the hide or meat. water causes bacteria to grow like wildfires. Makes sense now, guess i just had to read it from a butcher.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

low humidity, in the shade, not gut shot, hide on, 55-60deg., one day only.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

MOHunter3462 said:


> just thought i would add my two cents. I was always told to take water and wash the blood off of a hanging deer. Just read a very good article in MO conservation that says do not let water get near the hide or meat. water causes bacteria to grow like wildfires. Makes sense now, guess i just had to read it from a butcher.


good article, keep them dry.


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> I always gut and skin while the deer is still warm, then I always hang for at least two days. The outer muscle fascia quickly dries and protects the inner meat.
> 
> While field dressing, I am careful not to spill any of the deer's feces or urine on the meat. If I do, I quickly wipe it off with paper towels. I don't put any water on the carcass because water encourages bacterial growth.
> 
> ...


Dude....that's nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cody Ellerson (Sep 22, 2009)

During our seasons we usally let them hang for days(5-6). As long as its not warm out. Hide left on and all. I think last year my wifes father left his out for 1-2 weeks before he got around to cutting them up. I gess its just how you were raised.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

There is an article in the new Bowhunter magazine about
aging venison to make it more tender. The article was written
by a master chef. He talked about hanging deer for up to 4
weeks with the hide on.


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

*hanging*

I let them hang for atleast a day if it is not to warm, I also let the hide on but after reading some posts i may try skinning and let them hang.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

*Hanging*

Over here I tend to hang them in a cooler I built in my garage for up to a week.
Fallow and red deer get hung hide off.
Roe deer I hang with the hide on as the meat will dry out and turn black if skinned.

Kev


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*1-3 weeks controlled temps*

I bought a walk in cooler for hunting the early season and will hang deer with the hide on for 1-3 weeks at 36-42 degrees with no problems.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on your shot placement if you get the deer skun right away and cut up you save alot of meat around the shot area no matter the temp bacteria still grows and spreads around the shot area if the hid is left on. If you ever cut up a deer and see little air bubble's between the meat as it seperates thats most likely bacteria......also it is importand to remove the lymph nodes.....there's alot of crap in them.


----------



## Fletch NY (Sep 23, 2008)

We rarely hang for more than a day or two. To really age venison right you need very controlled temps and like two weeks or more. 

I am way up north so it is usually cool. If it gets near 50 or higher I will pack them with ice. 

We leave the hide on, if I hunted in summer temps I would skin also but I do not. The meat is kept cleaner and does not dry out with the hide on until butchering.

I have rinsed some body caveties out that may have taken a bad hit or a cut organ and just patted dry with paper towels and have had no difficulties. Again it is usuall cold here and more than half the season if I hung the deer out side it would freeze!


----------



## venison (Aug 29, 2006)

Besides bacteria issues it's funny no ones mentioned one of the main reasons for getting the hide off as soon as possible. Anyone that has left a deer hanging for a day or two in real cold weather with the hide on will tell you, that's the last time I'm doing that. When the deer is warm the hide skins off real easy but one or two days of hanging in cold weather and it skins very hard and the hair is shedding everywhere on the meat. 
Something good to remember if you don't butcher your own. There are those who let the deer hang for many days in all kinds of weather or drive around for days with it showing it off. If you take your deer to have it processed, insist on being there when it's cut up so you know it's your deer. Many horror stories and sick people who haven't.


----------



## wynnbry2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Steve in KC said:


> Dude....that's nasty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



if you think thats bad I was at a guys house for super bowl one year and he still had his 2 haning up in the garage from the first week of November. Super Bowl is when mid Febuary? mine was dead on wednesday night, rinsed(may not do that anymore got to do some more research) skun hung from 10 pm to 9 am the next morning. It was in the freezer less than 18 hours of being dead. I wont let one hang more than 2 days.


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

highwaynorth said:


> There is an article in the new Bowhunter magazine about
> aging venison to make it more tender. The article was written
> by a master chef. He talked about hanging deer for up to 4
> weeks with the hide on.


Master chef, or not, that's the biggest BS story I've heard all week. Deer don't have the internal fat within the muscle like beef, therefore dry aging for flavor improvement is really useless. Plus, with the hide on, the carcass would never cool down quick enough to prevent bacteria growth and meat spoilage, even in a walk-in cooler with forced air movement. Period. Think of deer like pork. When have you ever heard anyone advocate aging a pig carcass? They don't. It's not necessary. Treat deer the same way.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Depends. If it's getting above 45 during the day I'll quarter it out right away and put it in the fridge. If it's staying cooler I'll let it set a day or two.


----------

